# Kaufberatung Drucker HP Envy 5640 oder 5540?



## Woody83 (5. November 2015)

Hallo,...

brauche einen neuen Drucker. Weiß nur nicht ob ich den etwas neueren nehmen muss, der auch defintiv für Win 10 geeignet ist. Oder den ältern, dessen Touchscreen ein wenig größer ist, bisschen günstiger ist, aber offziele auf der Seite von Hp keine offizille Unterstützung hat für Win 10. Ich nehme stark an, das er sowieso läuft unter Win 10, v. mit den älteren Treibern.

Und generell benötige ich ein Drucker eigentlich nür für Dokumente, ich habe noch nie ein Foto ausgedrückt. Vielleicht ist die Envy Serie ja überhaupt nichts für mich. Fand aber das der Druckerkopf leicht gewechselt werden kann, ganz gut. Habe schon mit der Office Serie geliebäugelt. 

Was meint Ihr? Nutze den Drucker für den normalen Familiären Schriftverkehr. Krankenkassen/Ämter/Versicherungen usw..... denke max. 50 Blatt pro Monat, manchmal vielleicht 100....

Was halt unbedingt sein muss Multifunktion.....

mfg

Edit: Was meint Ihr zu dem "HP Officejet 4630" ?


----------

